
Drone drops hundreds of bags of cannabis in Tel Aviv - fortran77
https://www.jpost.com/israel-news/drone-drops-hundreds-of-bags-of-cannabis-dropped-in-tel-aviv-640981
======
phobosanomaly
They are heroes, not the heroes we deserved but the heroes we needed.

(Seriously, there are a lot of people getting through this mess on the virtue
of cannabis and Steam sales alone).

~~~
badrabbit
Where does steam come into play and what happened to alcohol?

~~~
schwartzworld
Alcohol is a great stress reliever, but it's fattening, physically addictive
(one of two drugs where sudden withdrawals can be fatal), frequent use is
associated with multiple morbidities, and it hangs you over.

